# Need help with chosing proper Offsets



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey guys im looking to buy some forgestar f14 in 18x8.5 for the front and 18x9 in the rear just need some help with picking the proper offset for them i have heard that 45 offset is good for the front and 50-54 is good for the rear just need some options to see what will work best with out rubbing


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Our fitment guide shows an 8.5 front wheel offset at +40 and a rear 9 inch wheel from +55 to +65.

Hope this helps.


----------

